# Be Honest: Does Size Matter?



## bogey (Feb 17, 2012)

when a girl tells you 'size doesn't matter, is she really telling the truth?

FYI ladies guys never ever want to hear this phrase uttered


----------



## GoodLove (Feb 19, 2012)

It's definitely a nice plus! But oral skills are more important.


----------



## suesmith (Jan 5, 2012)

GoodLove said:


> It's definitely a nice plus! But oral skills are more important.


THIS! 

But.. if I had to choose, I would much prefer someone with awesome oral skills over someone with a huge tool. Reality is, (at least for me) size really doesnt matter much. As long as I can feel it and enjoy it, I dont care how big or how small it is. 

However, if someone has crappy oral skills or isnt interested in developing awesome oral skills..... thats a deal breaker for me. (Even if he IS hung like a horse!)


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I do not believe the "it's not the size of the tool, it's how you use it." No. Sometimes men are just too small and it doesn't matter HOW they use it, penetration is no good. I was with a man who was 4 inches hard. Sex sucked. Luckily, he was awesome so we had a fun time, but...yea.

I didn't care about size (most my lovers were average)...until I met Hubs. OMG He's.....gifted  I would never go back to average LOL


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

GoodLove said:


> It's definitely a nice plus! But oral skills are more important.


Not for me! I don't like Hubs down there and he's not a fan either.  Lucky for us we found each other. I'd rather him kiss me everywhere else...


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

In my experience, guys who are bigger than average have thought (or at leasted acted like they thought) it's all they need to bring to the table--floor--bed--etc. They have tended to be "one-trick Charlies." I was young then, so the guys were too, so maybe age improved their performances.

The two guys I was with who were a bit smaller than average were both amazing lovers--much better than either "average" or "above average" sized men. 

So I guess that within normal limits (ie, not pinky sized, 'cause I don't know about that), it is true that "it's not what you have, it's how you use it." I mean, there is a REASON that phrase came into being, ya know?


----------



## bogey (Feb 17, 2012)

sisters359 said:


> In my experience, guys who are bigger than average have thought (or at leasted acted like they thought) it's all they need to bring to the table--floor--bed--etc. They have tended to be "one-trick Charlies." I was young then, so the guys were too, so maybe age improved their performances.
> 
> The two guys I was with who were a bit smaller than average were both amazing lovers--much better than either "average" or "above average" sized men.
> 
> So I guess that within normal limits (ie, not pinky sized, 'cause I don't know about that), it is true that "it's not what you have, it's how you use it." I mean, there is a REASON that phrase came into being, ya know?


but what about a guy with a big **** that does know how to use it? would you prefer that over the average sized guy?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, it wasn't true for me. lol.

And my hubs is def not a one trick wonder.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I was with a man who was 4 inches hard. Sex sucked.





> sisters359
> Re: Be Honest: Does Size Matter?
> 
> 
> pinky sized


wish you ladies would stop talking about me on here.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> wish you ladies would stop talking about me on here.


Oh geez....lol...


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

So what is considered average? 6? 7?


----------



## GoodLove (Feb 19, 2012)

Not to be totally disgusting, but I kinda like uncircumsized weiners. They look weird, but it's a smoother ride!


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Why do you think she would have to lie?

To me, it's kind of like in Goldilocks and the three bears - where this one is too small, this one is too big, and this one is just right. 

And the 'just right' doesn't necessarily have to do so much with the size of a man's privates, but the size of his heart and his mind and the things he has going on 'upstairs', rather than 'downstairs'.

MEN make a big deal of size much moreso than women do. imho


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Isn't this the male version of "Does this make my butt look big?"


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

GoodLove said:


> Not to be totally disgusting, but I kinda like uncircumsized weiners. They look weird, but it's a smoother ride!


How is that disgusting? It's there for a reason! A good reason too  I would never cut my son if i had one. That gland is wayyy necessary.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Oh geez....lol...


:/


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

I need an alternative "write-in" vote... I don't know how others would define; "small", "average", "huge" or "hung-like a horse"... 

I certainly can't speak for EVERY woman but I can provide MY ideal preference... 6.5"-7" Length & 5"-5.5" circumference.. 

I've been equally unsatisfied with much smaller or very large partners... There is no way to put this without sounding crass so I apologize... If it doesn't make me say "ouch" a little then it isn't enough but it is equally disappointing if it makes me say "ouch" too much or the worst... "don't even think about trying to go any deeper". (shudder)

So yes, for me... size does matter... but so does knowing how to use it or at least being able/willing to learn... 

Regardless of penis size.. being a good kisser is absolutely essential and if you are really good it will definitely compensate for any short-comings (sorry). If you are an "ok" kisser then my interest in sex drops significantly... if you are a bad kisser then it doesn't matter to me if you are a rockstar in bed & your penis is covered in titanium & tastes like a venti vanilla latte with whip... bad kisser = deal breaker.

Other oral skills are a VERY nice bonus but I'd much rather give than receive... unless he has amazing skills then I'm all for equal opportunity... 

Damnit... now I miss my ex-boyfriend...


----------



## GoodLove (Feb 19, 2012)

And I think width is just as importance as length--maybe even more so. Again, not to be too graphic, but I think most ladies would prefer a potato down there over a pencil.


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

Enchantment said:


> Why do you think she would have to lie?
> 
> To me, it's kind of like in Goldilocks and the three bears - where this one is too small, this one is too big, and this one is just right.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Size makes no difference.

Breasts are wonderful, no matter what.


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

I think what's missing here is love. I'd rather be intimate with someone small but I love than someone large that I don't love. I'm not the person to ask though. My husband has width, length, my love and he is the best I've ever had. He is a very giving person that also takes control in the bedroom.


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

From my experience.....

I have been with some big guys....I have been with a couple VERY big guys....average and small!

For just sex...big is nice....but I personally love makeing love any day over just F***ing. And for making love...it is so much more about techinique and even more so the feelings involved. The small guy I was with.....I was nervous to even have sex with him the first time....afraid I wouldn't even feel it! But he was one of the most sensual lovers I have ever been with.

One of 'the best' was average sized but we just clicked very well. We liked the same positions, new how to please each other very well.

The man I am with now....he is average size. We enjoy each other alot. 

Size preference is really an individual thing. Not all women will want a hung guy. Some would totally refuse a small guy. In my honest opinion there are so many factors that are WAY more important than the size of his tool!


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

I think that if largeness mattered so much, the average size would be bigger than it is. Whether you believe in creation or evolution, the fact that guys have a size that works out to be fairly similar for most guys out there indicates that this is a fairly ideal size, for whatever reason. If a foot-long sub was the way things should be, that would be the average size.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

LOL, I don't call mine the Italian Stallion for nothing but a big c*ck isn't the only factor needed to please me. I need kisses, eye contact and lots of delicious foreplay...and then he has me eating out of his hand.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Size does matter...sorry.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Karma sutra says people with big genitalia should be matched.


some women like biger because they are bigger and some like smaller because they are smaller.

but the vast majority fall into the average catorgory.

a friend of mine is very large and he complaines that he would much rather be average. some women actually refuse to have sex with him because of his size


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

Its funny how with women, the guy they are with currently is always a rock star and has the biggest/best **** ever. But when they break up, awww man, you were the worst/tiniest thing walking. 
As for women harping about why men ask these questions. It sounds exactly the same when you complain about your self diagnosed "short" falls. That's why I don't even ask a woman that question. I just go in and do work. If she's happy, cool, if not, adios. It'll work for someone else.

Penis is to man what breast is to woman. However, Penis is to woman what breast is to man. Think about it.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Enchantment said:


> Why do you think she would have to lie?
> 
> To me, it's kind of like in Goldilocks and the three bears - where this one is too small, this one is too big, and this one is just right.
> 
> ...


:lol: Goldikocks!

My vagina is very small, so I never liked sleeping with men who were huge because it hurt like hell.

I will say that most women will not be happy with a man who is like a baby carrot. 

I had one of those and the sex was sadly terrible. I faked an orgasm just to get him off me-could barely feel a thing, even with my too tight vag.

My husband is the perfect size for me.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

mikeydread1982 said:


> Its funny how with women, the guy they are with currently is always a rock star and has the biggest/best **** ever. But when they break up, awww man, you were the worst/tiniest thing walking.
> As for women harping about why men ask these questions. It sounds exactly the same when you complain about your self diagnosed "short" falls. That's why I don't even ask a woman that question. I just go in and do work. If she's happy, cool, if not, adios. It'll work for someone else.
> 
> Penis is to man what breast is to woman. However, Penis is to woman what breast is to man. Think about it.


I've yet to see a breast to any of the work of a penis...

But we're each entitled to our own opinions!


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

CandieGirl said:


> *I've yet to see a breast to any of the work of a penis...*
> But we're each entitled to our own opinions!


Hahaha smart ass, you know what I mean. 

It's about the importance to the person, not their function.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> Karma sutra says people with big genitalia should be matched.
> 
> 
> some women like biger because they are bigger and some like smaller because they are smaller.
> ...


I have had this happen to me; upon opening the present, I was surprised and delighted! It was fun at first...Then, after a few dates with the gentleman, I dumped him. Too big! I swear, he must've been at least 10 inches, and as girthy as a beer bottle...he didnt' fit all the way in, not for lack of trying!

The really good thing about a big ****, is that I can orgasm almost right away, if it's the right size. Too big, no good...


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> :lol: Goldikocks!
> 
> My vagina is very small, so I never liked sleeping with men who were huge because it hurt like hell.
> 
> ...



Why fake? Why not say, hey buddy, buck up and go to town or get off me. By allowing him to get off, he's getting what he wants. What's in it for you?


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

I've never understood the big penis obsession, but guys are competitive and urinals are public, so I guess they somehow feel that a big organ equates to alpha status. Remember the Rescue Me episode where the guys discussed this?

The average vagina is 4-7 inches long, and the cervix does ascend when a woman is aroused to accommodate the penis. So there is no biological reason to prefer a big penis. Average size does the job just fine.

Since the most important sexual organ is the brain, the woman's attitude toward the man will determine her reaction to his size.

I desire a man who is not a selfish lover. That is the only size that matters to me.


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

Angel5112 said:


> If he is too small, he's too small. What can he do with that advice? "Hey dude, your penis is too small"...that's not constructive criticism, that is just mean. I too have had sex with a man that was incredibly thin and I could barely feel it. It felt like having sex with a flaccid penis...


Well, I was talking more about the faking than the size. However, some of us value honesty more than others. I would hate to be with someone for years then finding out they were not satisfied with me sexually. So what he could do with that avice is to be let go to find the one for him so he can please that person. Not sit there and have you build resentment over the tiny fella.


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

This is an odd poll. I'm not sure how breast size can be compared with penis size. 

As with many areas in sex, despite our best efforts to normalize our own experiences, there is so much individual variation it really doesn't make sense to invest too much thought about what "women" want and instead try to figure out what your woman wants.

Part of the equation is about how the woman is built and exactly how much and to what degree will she likes penetrative sex. Some women are all about the size and for other women the bigger the penis the bigger the problem. There is a lot of variation out there.

As for breast versus penis size, it seems breast size has a cosmic appeal (for some men more than others) but it has little nothing to do with what makes a woman a good lover and what will sustain a good sex life.


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

lovesherman said:


> I've never understood the big penis obsession, but guys are competitive and urinals are public, so I guess they somehow feel that a big organ equates to alpha status. Remember the Rescue Me episode where the guys discussed this?
> 
> The average vagina is 4-7 inches long, and the cervix does ascend when a woman is aroused to accommodate the penis. So there is no biological reason to prefer a big penis. Average size does the job just fine.
> 
> ...


Well, that must mean you never had any issues with your body. whether it be too small/too large breasts, too small/too large a butt, or any other superficial stuff woment typically consume themselves with. It's the same thing. And just as how you have people that make fun of small chested women and gawk at large chested ones, the same can be said for penis'.
As many here have said, the bewilderment and excitement of seeing a large one is there, until it is a foot into you, then all the fun is gone. So my question is, why is it such a sight to behold if it is of no use to you. Why is there no reaction of "Oh my God, your average penis is AMAZING to look at!!!"


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

mikeydread1982 said:


> Well, I was talking more about the *faking* than the size. However, some of us value honesty more than others. I would hate to be with someone for years then finding out they were not satisfied with me sexually. So what he could do with that avice is to be let go to find the one for him so he can please that person. Not sit there and have you build resentment over the tiny fella.


...I haven't faked since I was a teenager...

...and I did once say to a guy "Ok get off me and phone me a taxi..."...LOL...that had to do with him being really shIIty at it, rather than his size...

:lol:


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lionelhutz said:


> This is an odd poll. I'm not sure how breast size can be compared with penis size.
> 
> As with many areas in sex, despite our best efforts to normalize our own experiences, there is so much individual variation it really doesn't make sense to invest too much thought about what "women" want and instead try to figure out what your woman wants.
> 
> ...


Not sure if you're a man or woman, but breast size, to most men, equates to how sexy a woman is. Penis size does not equate to being a good lover or equate to a good sex life either, but women rather see a nice bulge in boxer briefs. So again, the similarties continue. 
Big breasts are awesome to look at, and the "good" thing is, the only person it probably causes any pain is the woman that has them. So I guess in that way, they are different.


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

CandieGirl said:


> ...I haven't faked since I was a teenager...
> 
> ...and I did once say to a guy "Ok get off me and phone me a taxi..."...LOL...that had to do with him being really shIIty at it, rather than his size...
> 
> :lol:


But even as a teenager, why fake? Why are women so caught up in this idea that faking is something they need to do? The thing is, most women would be devastated and feel less of a woman if they found out their partner faked (condoms make this possible). 
I owuld always tell a woman I am dating, "faking is dumb, because I won't try to please you further if I think I already am. So fake if you want, but don't blame me after."


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

mikeydread1982 said:


> Well, that must mean you never had any issues with your body. whether it be too small/too large breasts, too small/too large a butt, or any other superficial stuff woment typically consume themselves with. It's the same thing. And just as how you have people that make fun of small chested women and gawk at large chested ones, the same can be said for penis'.
> As many here have said, the bewilderment and excitement of seeing a large one is there, until it is a foot into you, then all the fun is gone. So my question is, why is it such a sight to behold if it is of no use to you. Why is there no reaction of "Oh my God, your average penis is AMAZING to look at!!!"



It was my husband's self-confidence that helped me overcome my issues with my body. We are both short, and you know how people do not respect short men.

My husband has never let his height hold him back. I love that he is comfortable with who he is. That is very sexy to me.


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

Angel5112 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Oh geez...I think you watch too much porn. I have never shown excitement over the size of a penis. Shocked? Maybe. Nervous or scared? Definitely. I don't know about the other women here, but if we are getting ready to have sex, I am much more concerned with what you can do with your member vs. what it looks like.
> 
> Men are the ones making such a big deal about size, not women.


No, women do it in real life too. Of course in porn it is exaggerated, which we all know. But in real life, women also say the famous "it is so big/thick/etc!" when it is in them. Maybe they watched too much porn


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

lovesherman said:


> It was my husband's self-confidence that helped me overcome my issues with my body. We are both short, and you know how people do not respect short men.
> 
> My husband has never let his height hold him back. I love that he is comfortable with who he is. That is very sexy to me.


Ok, so you understand that people have body issues and how it can affect them. So don't say you don't understand where it comes from. Yes, some people can overcome them, but for the most part it is still an issue.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

To be honest, size does matter. Too big would hurt I would imagine, especially with deep thrusting.

I'm very satisified with my husband's manhood and the frequency of intimacy we have. He seems to be pretty happy himself as well these days. My drive is higher then his at the moment. I do hope this will last. It makes our bond very strong. I feel so much closer to him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

Angel5112 said:


> It's called dirty talk. It is meant to arouse and compliment. We know how concerned you all are with the size of your penis. What better way to compliment than to tell you how large it is?


that's not dirty talk. that's just lying. lol. that's like telling an a-cup, "your breasts are a nice handful..." Leaving out the "...for a midget." part doesn't make it right. And if the other party knows better, then they'll just hate you for lying. 

as for me, the biggest compliment is not size, for me, it's how good I make you feel. But I guess that comes from knowing that size and ability are not a real concern.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

mikeydread1982 said:


> But even as a teenager, why fake? Why are women so caught up in this idea that faking is something they need to do? The thing is, most women would be devastated and feel less of a woman if they found out their partner faked (condoms make this possible).
> I owuld always tell a woman I am dating, "faking is dumb, because I won't try to please you further if I think I already am. So fake if you want, but don't blame me after."


Because at the age of 15, I had no friggin' clue what I was doing, and neither did the man (boy) of the hour...I can't speak for anyone but myself, but it rarely happens with penetration alone. I've either got to help it along a little, hope for the best, add a vibe, or rely on oral. Most 15 year old girls aren't familiear with vibrators and such...

I had to teach myself how to be a great lover; and that took a few years of trial and error. What works, and what doesn't. If a guy ever told me "faking is dumb, because I won't try to please you further if I think I already am. So fake if you want, but don't blame me after", I think I'd be calling a cab.


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

Just asked my wife and her response:

Every woman has different size and depth "requirements" depending on *her* size and depth. Some women may need longer, some women may need wider. Each woman needs to find the man that provides everything *she* needs. It's encompasses all factors including size of the penis, size of the mind and size of the heart.

BTW, she says I am just the right size for her.


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

Beowulf said:


> Just asked my wife and her response:
> 
> Every woman has different size and depth "requirements" depending on *her* size and depth. Some women may need longer, some women may need wider. Each woman needs to find the man that provides everything *she* needs. It's encompasses all factors including size of the penis, size of the mind and size of the heart.
> 
> BTW, *she says I am just the right size for her*.


Well, of course she did. She didn't want to prolong the conversation.


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

Angel5112 said:


> If you say so...but how do you know it isn't big/tight for her? I only have an a-cup. I love it when my H loves on them and tells me they are the right size. Even though I know they are small, I believe he likes them at the size they are and him saying so helps my ego. You work with what you've got.
> 
> I married a butt man. :smthumbup:


And there in lies the difference. He "likes" what you have. If he didn't then you would not feel as confident as you do. I am with your H. I am all about the booty. The only issue with it is that, when I was younger, like 18/19, I liked petite women, which my wife was . As I got older, my taste changed and I started liking curvy women(not chubby chasing, curvy), my wife however, did not. So what do you do then? But despite all that, I try my best to make her feel as secure about herself as possible and to remove any inclination that my ideals have "evolved".
Eureka, so I just found out I have been guilty of doing what I told others not to earlier. Wow, discussion really does bring to light your inner feelings and thoughts. I always knew I had this conflict, but didn't know where it was coming from. Well, time to plump the wife up.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

CandieGirl said:


> I had to teach myself how to be a great lover; and that took a few years of trial and error. What works, and what doesn't. If a guy ever told me "faking is dumb, because I won't try to please you further if I think I already am. So fake if you want, but don't blame me after", I think I'd be calling a cab.


Can I ask why? My wife and I have talked and she agrees that she won't fake. If I think what I am doing is working for her, why would I want to change? 

I understand that perhaps the wording above of "won't try to please you any further" comes across poorly, but perhaps change it to "I will keep doing what you seem to like." In that case, if my wife faked her orgasm, why would she expect me to stop doing what I thought gave her an orgasm?

Our mutual understanding is that we both have a part to do in our orgasms. Neither of us comes with an instruction book, so we need to help the other out. Part of that is her telling me if what I am doing is not working for her, and telling me what she does need. Faking it works against that, so she won't do it.

As for size, she tells me I am just fine for her, so since she goes to bed with a smile, I will assume that is alright.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree with the breast analogy in some ways in that it is relatively important to some but, not to others. My wife for example confessed to doing a “size check” on me because she did not want to waste her time on date number 2. She said it was pretty easy to estimate how big a guy was by looking at his erection through his pants. She also said she “accidently” brushed her arm against my erection that night. Obviously size is/was important. Also, at the end of the day there are other more important things that make up a person to be sure. For sure women lie about this matter. I am not huge by but, am bigger than average. It has been a struggle to enter some women and have had a number of women “OMG you are so big” and it has not been in the context of it hurting. I think the whole “if it is too big it hurts” can be true but, is a highly exaggerated statement. REALLY big could be a real problem. Especially, if the man is so long/the women is so short that he cannot “bottom out” and rub the pelvis against the clit. Perhaps TMI but…


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

mikeydread1982 said:


> No, women do it in real life too. Of course in porn it is exaggerated, which we all know. But in real life, women also say the famous "it is so big/thick/etc!" when it is in them. Maybe they watched too much porn


That could be...or possibly it really does feel sooooo good right at that moment that they have to comment on it. I know that every time my husband enters me I do the same thing...a sharp intake of breath followed by a little moan. That first thrust, in the heat of passion is a little bit like heaven for me. My response may seem predictable or even put on but I assure you it isn't. 
Like an earlier poster said, if you are faking then you really can't complain if you're not "getting there". If you sound happy then what motivation is there for a man to change up his routine? If you are faking to stroke his ego...well, I suspect sooner or later he will catch on.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Tall Average Guy said:


> Can I ask why? My wife and I have talked and she agrees that she won't fake. If I think what I am doing is working for her, why would I want to change?
> 
> I understand that perhaps the wording above of "won't try to please you any further" comes across poorly, but perhaps change it to "I will keep doing what you seem to like." In that case, if my wife faked her orgasm, why would she expect me to stop doing what I thought gave her an orgasm?
> 
> ...


Why what? Why did I take the reigns in my own hands, so to speak? Because I started having sex when I was 15. It felt good, and was fun and all, but honestly, I wondered what all the fuss was about. At the age of 17, I discovered what oral was all about, and really? Wasn't that big of a fan (then). As I said earlier, I could not O with intercourse alone. I had always masturbated, so in my very early 20's I explored a little more, and added it to my partner sex. Whhhooooooeeeeee, I discovered that men just loved to see a woman touching herself. Bonus? An O (or 3 or 4) every time.

I taught myself, and several men how to become fantastic lovers. It wasn't something that just happened because we we happened to be having sex together.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

CandieGirl said:


> Why what? Why did I take the reigns in my own hands, so to speak? Because I started having sex when I was 15. It felt good, and was fun and all, but honestly, I wondered what all the fuss was about. At the age of 17, I discovered what oral was all about, and really? Wasn't that big of a fan (then). As I said earlier, I could not O with intercourse alone. I had always masturbated, so in my very early 20's I explored a little more, and added it to my partner sex. Whhhooooooeeeeee, I discovered that men just loved to see a woman touching herself. Bonus? An O (or 3 or 4) every time.
> 
> I taught myself, and several men how to become fantastic lovers. It wasn't something that just happened because we we happened to be having sex together.


Sorry I was not clear, but why would you call a cab for a guy who says "faking is dumb, because I won't try to please you further if I think I already am. So fake if you want, but don't blame me after"?


----------



## tamuser (Feb 17, 2012)

two follow-on questions:

1) does size preference vary during the menstrual cycle (e.g., closer to ovulation, maybe bigger is better, other times not so much)?

2) whenever I hear "it's not how big it is, it's how he uses it", the next question seems like it would be, OK, then, how do you want him to use it?


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

mikeydread1982 said:


> Why fake? Why not say, hey buddy, buck up and go to town or get off me. By allowing him to get off, he's getting what he wants. What's in it for you?


Honestly, I could already see that he was one of those terrible lays who love to keep trying. There was never anything in it for me because this man was hopelessly clueless in bed.

So I just politely ended things with some screams.:rofl: I was not interested in seeing him again. He came very quickly, had no oral skills or imagination _and _he was sadly tiny; I wasn't worried about setting a precedent because I knew that was the first and last time.

Normally, I didn't bother to fake unless I did not plan on being intimate with the man a second time. I would never do so in a long term relationship, including my marriage. I have no need to fake it with my husband because he knows his way around my body.

Hope that makes sense. 

I agree that sexual organs have to be a unique match. I need at least 5.5 inches length and 2.5 inches circumference to be satisfied. My husband is larger in length and just right in cirumference. He starts slowly and then gradually increases the speed and depth of his thrusts. Men who were over seven inches always hurt too much, especially when they did not take the time for foreplay and gentle movements inside me at first.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

FirstYearDown said:


> Honestly, I could already see that he was one of those terrible lays who love to keep trying. There was never anything in it for me because this man was hopelessly clueless in bed.
> 
> So I just politely ended things with some screams.:rofl: I was not interested in seeing him again. He came very quickly, had no oral skills or imagination _and _he was sadly tiny; I wasn't worried about setting a precedent because I knew that was the first and last time.
> 
> ...


do you mean 2.5 dia.

2.5 circumference would be kinda of skinny! don't think your hubby would like you saying hes so um skinny


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

Penis size is VERY important to some or perhaps all women. Most of those who insist it doesn't matter usually follow up the comment by pointing out that their SO is "blessed" with at the very least average or perhaps even larger equipment.
It was very important for my ex until she finally failed in her last two relationships and found herself out on the street with no place to live.
Then it was time to try to get her ex idiot to let her move back, but to no avail.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Even though I'm a big guy (6'-2" 250 lbs) I am average down in the plumbing area.

.....But I have a seven inch tounge.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> Even though I'm a big guy (6'-2" 250 lbs) I am average down in the plumbing area.
> 
> .....But I have a seven inch tounge.


Hubs is a smaller guy (5'8") and lean. But the latino stereotype is true in his case  First time I saw it, my exact words were, "Holy crap!" I was worried. Now it seems very normal...he has spoiled me.


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Hubs is a smaller guy (5'8") and lean. *But the latino stereotype is true in his case*  First time I saw it, my exact words were, "Holy crap!" I was worried. Now it seems very normal...he has spoiled me.



There's a latino stereotype? Did not know this. Well, maybe that's why i've always been called blessed. Jamaican and Cuban, double dose. lol


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

I'm a bit larger than average but not porn star huge.. my wife has commented that bc of way I am circumcised, I am somehow hitting just the right spot that other guys weren't hitting in the past. She also likes me to keep going when I'm a little floppy, after I've finished. Somehow that does more for her than when I am in rockstar mode!

So I guess size matters to an extent, but it goes to show that women can have all sorts of quirks and preferences you might never expect.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> do you mean 2.5 dia.
> 
> 2.5 circumference would be kinda of skinny! don't think your hubby would like you saying hes so um skinny


Perhaps I do...but since I do not correct your horrible spelling, you can refrain from making fun of my mistakes mmmmmkay?


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> Perhaps I do...but since I do not correct your horrible spelling, you can refrain from making fun of my mistakes mmmmmkay?


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

FYD you slay me.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

FirstYearDown said:


> Perhaps I do...but since I do not correct your horrible spelling, you can refrain from making fun of my mistakes mmmmmkay?


not really making fun of your mistake.
just think that your hub might not want people to think hes a pencil d*ck.:smthumbup:


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Well, my husband doesn't care about what people think on the internet.

People on TAM mean nothing to him. For all you know, he could be 12 inches and I could be a man.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Tall Average Guy said:


> Sorry I was not clear, but why would you call a cab for a guy who says "faking is dumb, because I won't try to please you further if I think I already am. So fake if you want, but don't blame me after"?


Oh, sorry, misunderstood. I'd call myself the cab to get out (back then when I had the dude get off and call me a cab, I didnt have a car, LOL, long time ago!)

Really...I just can't imagine anyone SAYING something like that in the heat of the moment! Anyways....we move along!


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

tamuser said:


> two follow-on questions:
> 
> 1) does size preference vary during the menstrual cycle (e.g., closer to ovulation, maybe bigger is better, other times not so much)?
> 
> *2) whenever I hear "it's not how big it is, it's how he uses it", the next question seems like it would be, OK, then, how do you want him to use it?*




Whenever I hear this, I automatically think: pencil ****!

Seriously though! I have always found that size differs mostly in length; and it's true, as others have stated, that girth is what really counts.

As for how to use a pencil ****...I'm picturing stirring a coffee with a coffee stick thingie...gets the job done, but using a spoon is slightly more effective.


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

CandieGirl said:


> [/I][/B]
> 
> *Whenever I hear this, I automatically think: pencil ****!*
> Seriously though! I have always found that size differs mostly in length; and it's true, as others have stated, that girth is what really counts.
> ...


Exactly! Anytime I hear this, I ask, so you would turn down a more endowed guy that knows how to use it then for a smaller guy that knows how to use it? Given that they are similar in all other aspects. It's irrational to think they would. Well, call me whatever, but i'm picking the curvy chick over the skinny chick every time. size matters!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

you have what you have learn to love what you have and use it as best you can.

there always going to be someone smarter,faster,richer,etc.

your wife should love you for who you are as a total package.
not just your package!!

I am what I am I'm popeye the sailor man toot toot!


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> you have what you have learn to love what you have and use it as best you can.
> 
> there always going to be someone smarter,faster,richer,etc.
> 
> ...



Well, by the point of marriage, it's too late to use that excuse. We're more on the lines of initial encounters and a woman gets the sensation to throw up when she sees a baby pecker on a full grown man. nothing sexy about that. lol. I always say though, give it a shot. he may be a grower, not a shower.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

mikeydread1982 said:


> Its funny how with women, the guy they are with currently is always a rock star and has the biggest/best **** ever. But when they break up, awww man, you were the worst/tiniest thing walking.
> As for women harping about why men ask these questions. It sounds exactly the same when you complain about your self diagnosed "short" falls. That's why I don't even ask a woman that question. I just go in and do work. If she's happy, cool, if not, adios. It'll work for someone else.
> 
> Penis is to man what breast is to woman. However, Penis is to woman what breast is to man. Think about it.


:iagree:


That is what is truly amazing not for all women but it seems to be the general thought. There current boyfriend or husband is "amazing and satisfies them in so many ways" more so the case with the husband in happy marriages which is understandable however they will say the same thing when just dating a guy. "boyfriend is so good and is fine"



Also why is it every woman insists that she has had big and small? what do they consider big? i have been told i am big before but i am not. I think its a lie or for bragging rights they decide to over estimate and inflate the number of the penis size. In reality a very very small portion of men are "big". Also probably so they can just talk about it and act like they are so experienced and well knowledge/well rounded. So i think more than likely most women think a 7 incher which is not super uncommon but above average is "big" when its really not. In addition i think women lie about how the sex is with there boyfriends with there husbands i do not think they do as much because they are married and in my experience from what i have seen unhappy sex in marriages will often lead to failure of the entire relationship thus if the sex problems are truly a issue they would not likely be in "set" relationship for to long.


Id believe a woman who has slept with a lot of men more than the woman who has had a few or handful of men in regards to what they consider big/average.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

All guys need to get on and love Oral!

That will help them

I am not what percentage of men actively give women oral or love it its rather small id imagine. Me personally i love oral i could give it daily or several times a day. Over the years with friends though i have heard them complain that they hate eating women out i have heard the same thing since HS/College days when all the boys are together out drinking or something sex topics will come up and all that jazz and so many guys seem to be against oral or hate it or will do it but put no effort in it and will basically just slop on her for a little while than have to pull their penis out to get pleasure.


I think the problem for a vast majority of men is their hedonistic point of view on the world and narcissistic behavior. Become a good kisser and actually want to and love to touch your woman's body or a woman's body all around. Its not just about a penis in a vag. You can suck at oral but if you do it allot and generally try you will get better.



Would any women have problems with receiving oral daily ?


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

Goldmember357 said:


> I think the problem for a vast majority of men is their hedonistic point of view on the world and narcissistic behavior. Become a good kisser and actually want to and love to touch your woman's body or a woman's body all around. Its not just about a penis in a vag. You can suck at oral but if you do it allot and generally try you will get better.


I disagree on a number of counts. I think most men at least want to be good lovers and I also think that the number of men who enjoy giving oral sex is comparable or greater to the number of women who like giving it.

There are many men who view sex as purely self-indulgence and there are just as many women who view their role in sex as lying back and waiting to be entertained.


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

Goldmember357 said:


> :iagree:
> 
> 
> That is what is truly amazing not for all women but it seems to be the general thought. There current boyfriend or husband is "amazing and satisfies them in so many ways" more so the case with the husband in happy marriages which is understandable however they will say the same thing when just dating a guy. "boyfriend is so good and is fine"
> ...


This is particularly true. Most women are bad judges of size. Ladies, if you're of average build, look down at your forearm, that should be roughly 9 to 10 inches, and your fist would be close to the size of the head. If you've never had that, you ain't never had big darlin'.:rofl::rofl:


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

This is also another reason why I don't buy into porn obsessions that people complain about. Most people of sound mind will know that the porn stars they see are usually 8", yeah you have a very, very small amount above the 9" range. And 10" up, well, that's probably a one hand count. It's all about angles. And to add to the effect, most of the women are tiny. so when you have such a contrast, it will give the illusion of this maaaaaassive member. 

I don't really think anyone buys into the idea of foot long penis' running rampant all over the industry. And I mean this for the men that watch porn and obsess over their inadequacies.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

CandieGirl said:


> [/I][/B]
> 
> Whenever I hear this, I automatically think: pencil ****!
> 
> ...


Not to change the subject, but experience has taught me that most women who make disparaging remarks about their former lovers have issues of their own. These are the gals who just lie back and wait for the fireworks to begin and have done nothing toward making sure their stuff works to help things out.
Regardless of whether a guy is working with a "pencil" or the large end of a ball bat, if that which he hopes to fill can't get involved by closing up a little, it won't be good for either.


----------



## CantBeJustMe (Jan 27, 2012)

Take this for what it's worth.

I think it totally depends on the woman and who she's been with int he past. It also depends on her body.

Trust me, it's not cool to be about to lose your virginity (I was 15 she was 18) to a hot girl, she pulls your pants down and says - and I quote: "Holy ****. You're not sticking that thing in me."

I became quite proficient at performing oral sex on a woman. Not only do I happen to like it, it also helps "pave the way" for later.

Hell the first time I had sex with my now wife of 16 years, we had a bit of an issue putting rod A into hole B, and not for lack of preparation.

Now because of this there are certain positions that just aren't comfortable for her, and others I have to be VERY careful of not getting "too enthusiastic" with so that I don't hurt her.

Of course to a certain extent she's said she's "gotten used" to my size so it's easier at times. 

And she really enjoys it when I go ahead and finish then just keep going...says it must "shrink it" a bit.



For other women I was with before I met my wife, some had zero issues with my size, others had some issues as well. Contrary to popular belief, it had nothing to do with the physical size of the woman in question.


----------



## PrincessMarie (Feb 22, 2012)

I wouldn't know how to help you with this. I always joke that my husbands birth sign (chinese; horse) matches his package. I think it does matter to an extent, like if you're 3-inches, you would have issues, but if you're at least 5, it should be more of the motion of the ocean kinda thing.

As the other posters said, oral skills beat penis length every time. Unless she really hates oral, which would be weird.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

tamuser said:


> two follow-on questions:
> 
> 1) does size preference vary during the menstrual cycle (e.g., closer to ovulation, maybe bigger is better, other times not so much)?
> 
> 2) whenever I hear "it's not how big it is, it's how he uses it", the next question seems like it would be, OK, then, how do you want him to use it?


1) I wouldn't think so, it doesn't for me.

2) It does matter what size it is, if they say it doesn't really they are lying, because you can't use what you haven't got  



mikeydread1982 said:


> This is particularly true. Most women are bad judges of size. Ladies, if you're of average build, look down at your forearm, that should be roughly 9 to 10 inches, and your fist would be close to the size of the head. If you've never had that, you ain't never had big darlin'.:rofl::rofl:


Arrrhhhh size this is what tape measures are for, i don't think length of more than six inches or seven inches are needed, now girth is where it matters most, my wrist is six inches and my estranged husbands girth nearly matches that. 



CantBeJustMe said:


> For other women I was with before I met my wife, some had zero issues with my size, others had some issues as well. Contrary to popular belief, it had nothing to do with the physical size of the woman in question.


Curious as to what size you are please do profess


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I have had men as large as 8-11 inches and small as 3 inches. 

Most have been in between.

The man I was with before I met my husband was nearly 12 inches (yes really) and he couldn't even get it inside me all the way, without causing major discomfort. Very large d!cks don't feel good to me at all. 

My husband is much less than 12, but he feels perfect inside me. 

Go figure.


----------



## tamuser (Feb 17, 2012)

While we're on the subject of matching, if the husband is too long for the wife to handle any rear entry positions, is there anything to be done about that? Any good ways to work around the issue?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

> While we're on the subject of matching, if the husband is too long for the wife to handle any rear entry positions, is there anything to be done about that? Any good ways to work around the issue?


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Not sure why, but that is funny!!!


----------



## tamuser (Feb 17, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Not sure why, but that is funny!!!


I guess so - but looking forward to a lifetime of missionary and her on top facing forward...


----------



## CantBeJustMe (Jan 27, 2012)

tamuser said:


> I guess so - but looking forward to a lifetime of missionary and her on top facing forward...


I know the feeling. I just recently received (get it?- yes I easily amuse myself) the suggestion of getting a piece of foam insulation the approximate width of your "equipment" and cutting it be an inch or two long and slide it over. It's like a "safety cushion". I haven't tried it yet, but definitely plan to.

Also, have you tried putting a pillow under your wife's butt during missionary?


----------



## CantBeJustMe (Jan 27, 2012)

cloudwithleggs said:


> 1)
> Curious as to what size you are please do profess


About 6" around, and a bit more than 9" in length.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

OMG, I would have never married a man that big! Nine inches makes me squeeze my legs together. Then again, my vagina is as tight and small as a virgin's.

You will just have to start slowly and perhaps not put all of your penis inside your wife.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

lol Hubs is about 9.

Over the years, I've learned to take it. He still cannot go all the way in. Just not possible!


----------



## CantBeJustMe (Jan 27, 2012)

FirstYearDown said:


> You will just have to start slowly and perhaps not put all of your penis inside your wife.


Been doing that for 17 years.

And being a virgin has nothing to do with the "size" of a vagina. BTDT. Ex-GF from way back was a virgin. And YES I definitely know for sure. After slow and easy initially...she basically took every bit of me for as long and as hard as I could go.

Yes I miss her. But she was crazy. Now if I could have married her, had her locked up in an institution with conjugal visitation, then my life might have been very different LOL


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

8x6. And as the wife says, my love draws tears, and my love tears drawers. But it's so funny that women claim a vagina is "only 6-7 inches". Really? So how are there women that can manage the larger fellas and enjoy it. those depth readings gotta be wrong, or maybe there's some cervix shifting going on. lol.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

If all of these women are married to guys with oversized schl*ngs, whatever could be the problem which would cause them to be visiting these boards?:scratchhead:


----------



## bogey (Feb 17, 2012)

whoa, everyone on the internet appears to be a casanova!

every guy in this thread is over 9 inches, and every woman claims their man is 8-12 inches, incredible


----------



## CantBeJustMe (Jan 27, 2012)

bogey said:


> whoa, everyone on the internet appears to be a casanova!
> 
> every guy in this thread is over 9 inches, and every woman claims their man is 8-12 inches, incredible


I figured that would pop up when I was directly asked my size.

It is what it is. All I can tell you is that knowing what I know now, I'd be fine with a couple inches gone from it....


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

Has anyone seen the movie Waiting for Guffman? In the movie Fred Willard's character admitted to having had a penis reduction surgery at the request of his wife :lol: very funny movie.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

nader said:


> Has anyone seen the movie Waiting for Guffman? In the movie Fred Willard's character admitted to having had a penis reduction surgery at the request of his wife :lol: very funny movie.


i hope they can do penis enlargement in my life time, or a penis implant


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

didn't you get the memo? It's how you use it! j/k..


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

nader said:


> didn't you get the memo? It's how you use it! j/k..


ive never hears that, i usually just get a chuckle :/


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

hookares said:


> Not to change the subject, but experience has taught me that most women who make disparaging remarks about their former lovers have issues of their own. These are the gals who just lie back and wait for the fireworks to begin and have done nothing toward making sure their stuff works to help things out.
> Regardless of whether a guy is working with a "pencil" or the large end of a ball bat, if that which he hopes to fill can't get involved by closing up a little, it won't be good for either.


Who said anything about my former lovers? All I said is that when I hear the phrase "quality over quantity" I think of a pencil ****! Never said I'd actually seen one in person.

As for the lie back and wait comment, that went out the window with faking orgasms when I was 15 and didn't know what I was doing. I enjoyed a good long life being a single gal, seen lotsa peenies, had lotsa fun. Even my smallest man, who was below average, but no stir stick, I screwed blind for 2 years. And he was 23 years my senior! *Big Smile to YOU*


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> i hope they can do penis enlargement in my life time, or a penis implant


Haven't you heard? there is.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

CandieGirl said:


> Who said anything about my former lovers? All I said is that when I hear the phrase "quality over quantity" I think of a pencil ****! Never said I'd actually seen one in person.
> 
> As for the lie back and wait comment, that went out the window with faking orgasms when I was 15 and didn't know what I was doing. I enjoyed a good long life being a single gal, seen lotsa peenies, had lotsa fun. Even my smallest man, who was below average, but no stir stick, I screwed blind for 2 years. And he was 23 years my senior! *Big Smile to YOU*


 Nice back up. Do that often?


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

CantBeJustMe said:


> About 6" around, and a bit more than 9" in length.


Are you taking length from the back of the penis or the front?

I normally take it from the front of the penis as this is the shortest he is closer to seven inches in length from the front.

My other half does have to be careful when first entering me, but i am normally very wet, that and he is careful not hit my cervix to hard.

I don't consider him huge/big though.

As for maybe women visiting theses boards, maybe it's not all about ****s, my estrange husband and i have great sex but there are emotional issues.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

tamuser said:


> While we're on the subject of matching, if the husband is too long for the wife to handle any rear entry positions, is there anything to be done about that? Any good ways to work around the issue?




I suppose it depends on how much the woman actually enjoys the sensation. My wife and I didn't start doing it until a few months ago, as she was previously very uncomfortable. But she did it in her own time, with no pressure from me, and discovered that she absolutely loves, and craves, the stimulation. 

I'm decently endowed, but even though I can't really fit it all in, we take great pleasure in it because she enjoys the sensation of my penis both on the anus, and within the rectum. So I don't need to have my entire shaft buried insider her in order for her to gain pleasure, and orgasm, not even remotely.

So I guess our "workaround", so to speak, is the fact that she highly sensitive to any kind of anal/rectal stimulation, both physically and psychologically, which negates the need for me to fully penetrate her.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I think if someone is the size of a pinky, of I were in love and he was willing to use toys, do oral, etc I'd be ok. I was with a man that size who was a one night stand and I could barely feel anything. 
I've been with a guy who was close to ten and I didn't really think it was that great. My h now is slightly above average and it's like a key fitting in a lock. There's something about the way the head touches my g spot that drives me crazy. We just fit together. 
One thing I have noticed is that men are either really focused on oral but ok at penetration or focused on penetration and not great at oral. I think that's a bigger factor than size.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

What about women with enormous, cavernous vaginas?

Should I start a thread on that?


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Sure. I remember a guy friend saying if a woman says that she's tight it means no, she's not. He also said guys lie when they tell you you're tight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> What about women with enormous, cavernous vaginas?
> 
> Should I start a thread on that?


:rofl:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

diwali123 said:


> Sure. I remember a guy friend saying if a woman says that she's tight it means no, she's not. He also said guys lie when they tell you you're tight.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


sometimes, but not always.

an ex said she was tight before we had sex, and she wasnt lying, and neither was i when i told here she was very tight.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

bandit.45 said:


> What about women with enormous, cavernous vaginas?
> 
> Should I start a thread on that?


is there an echo...echo in here


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

lol I use my vag as a secret hiding place for my phone. And lipgloss. maybe my wallet if I'm in a seedy neighborhood.

it's a pain to get to my ID when going to a club...


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

that_girl said:


> lol I use my vag as a secret hiding place for my phone. And lipgloss. maybe my wallet if I'm in a seedy neighborhood.
> 
> it's a pain to get to my ID when going to a club...


lol
what are you doing going to clubs in seedy neighborhoods? hmmm?


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Lol! I do wonder because you see these commercials with women going on about how much tampons bother them and the tip has to be rounded...like seriously? Are you using it as a dildo? I guess I'm sturdier. Or big.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm always at seedy clubs in bad neighborhoods. I'm gansta like that 

But, my husband is too long for me when we are doing it doggy (ruff!) and I realized if I put my butt up into the air, with my head on the bed, it helps and it doesn't hurt.

Then I can scream into the bed too.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

that_girl said:


> doing it doggy (ruff!) and I realized if I put my butt up into the air, with my head on the bed, it helps and it doesn't hurt.
> 
> Then I can scream into the bed too.




nice visual :/


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

:rofl:

Probably not too pretty in life either, but Hubs likes it!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

that_girl said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Probably not too pretty in life either, but Hubs likes it!


thats always pretty in real life


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

HUGE. Bore 3 almost ten pounders. Rrrraaaa ha ha ha ha ha ha haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Okay. That's just wrong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

What's wrong with giving birth? Holy crap. 

I gave birth twice. Naturally. Both under 8 pounds. Beautiful and amazing and worth it all <3 <3 <3


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i like when they are big enough i can put my head in with a miners lamp.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

:rofl:

BAHAHAHA

Spelunking.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh. I thought you were talking about... Oh nevermind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## suesmith (Jan 5, 2012)

HelloHelloooooohelloooooooooooooohellooooooooooooooooooooooooo.....

:rofl:


----------



## River1977 (Oct 25, 2010)

I didn't respond to any of the "squirting" threads but since it was just mentioned here, I do not believe it is possible for a woman to pee during intercourse. I tried but couldn't. I was 19, stupid, and willing when he asked me to do it. So, I tried, but he was blocking. I tried to push, but nothing happened. I tried to relax and just let it release, but nothing happened. He was on the big side and filled me completely. However, I squirted a cupful each orgasm completely involuntarily with no problem at all. The ejaculate doesn't even come from the exact same spot as urine.

To answer the poll question, I agree with the many women who say size does not matter. At least, it doesn't have to matter. I dated two guys before who were no longer and not much bigger than my thumb. With each of them, I was initially (upon sight) disappointed because I preferred men on the large side. I bought the myth that size mattered. One guy was useless to me, while the other was very enjoyable, and the sex was more passionate than I'd ever experienced. It was his method that made the difference, not his size at all. He was slow and pushed right into my g-spot while holding himself there several moments at a time. I came like gangbusters and didn't want him to stop. My experience was the same with every-sized man I have ever been with. The sex is great with a large man, or the sex is terrible, if not painful with a different large man. The same with average-sized guys - great with one and not good with another. 

Men seem to obsess about this question. Women just want good lov'in. Make it good for her, and you won't have to wonder if size matters. What some men need to know is just because it feels good to you doesn't mean it feels good to her. Just the friction of being inside her feels good to a guy in the majority of instances. It's not the same for women. We don't need friction. We have many different buttons (zones) that need to be pushed. A few of them at least. Learn what/where they are and how she likes it.


----------



## River1977 (Oct 25, 2010)

Goldmember357 said:


> Over the years with friends though i have heard them complain that they hate eating women out i have heard the same thing since HS/College days when all the boys are together out drinking or something sex topics will come up and all that jazz and so many guys seem to be against oral or hate it


You can't believe what they say. It seems to me on boards like this one, men, under the shield and protection of anonymity, men talk about giving women oral, and they admit to liking it and even loving it, as in your case. But in real life, not nearly as many admit it to their friends or among other men. I guess maybe they are embarrassed or something and since, like you, they have heard it all their lives since puberty, they are afraid to admit to doing something that seemingly all the other men hate. So, they declare as youngsters they will never do that. As adults, they don't want those same friends to know. We women know though. We know men love it, most of them that is. The only ones that don't like it seem to be the ones who took it to heart when they heard it at 12 and 14 years old and never matured past that way of thinking. They are the few that never did it. But of those who did it the first time, the vast majority never stopped and absolutely like going down on women.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

River1977 said:


> You can't believe what they say. It seems to me on boards like this one, men, under the shield and protection of anonymity, men talk about giving women oral, and they admit to liking it and even loving it, as in your case. But in real life, not nearly as many admit it to their friends or among other men. I guess maybe they are embarrassed or something and since, like you, they have heard it all their lives since puberty, they are afraid to admit to doing something that seemingly all the other men hate. So, they declare as youngsters they will never do that. As adults, they don't want those same friends to know. We women know though. We know men love it, most of them that is. The only ones that don't like it seem to be the ones who took it to heart when they heard it at 12 and 14 years old and never matured past that way of thinking. They are the few that never did it. But of those who did it the first time, the vast majority never stopped and absolutely like going down on women.


i worked with a guy that would literally throw up at the mention of going down on a woman...
we had fun with him


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

River1977 said:


> You can't believe what they say. It seems to me on boards like this one, men, under the shield and protection of anonymity, men talk about giving women oral, and they admit to liking it and even loving it, as in your case. But in real life, not nearly as many admit it to their friends or among other men. I guess maybe they are embarrassed or something and since, like you, they have heard it all their lives since puberty, they are afraid to admit to doing something that seemingly all the other men hate. So, they declare as youngsters they will never do that. As adults, they don't want those same friends to know. We women know though. We know men love it, most of them that is. The only ones that don't like it seem to be the ones who took it to heart when they heard it at 12 and 14 years old and never matured past that way of thinking. They are the few that never did it. But of those who did it the first time, the vast majority never stopped and absolutely like going down on women.


Maybe that's another generation than mine. Most of my friends are men and it's been that way since elementary school. Almost all of them enjoy giving oral thoroughly. All my female friends but one have husbands who claim to love doing it. I know I could never be with a guy who wouldn't go down in me, that's a deal breaker. 

On the size thing I feel the same way as most women here do, size doesn't matter within reason. The smallest I've been with was 4' and the largest was 9' with girth! The best lay I've ever had came from a guy with a 5.5' penis with average girth. As long as its not baby penis small or a pencil **** I'm happy.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

to river, 

As far a men going down on women....personally I always have with one exception and that was a girl i dated who was not "fresh" i am not saying this is the case with you but, just to be my experience. I believe that men ARE more honest about things on this site than in real life. 

I personally, don't speak to my guy friends about sex so can't say. I will say that alot of this has to do with up bringing etc and culture. For example when i was younger (about 20 years ago) recalled some black friends that all categorically said how repulsive they found the act. They even asked me if i liked to do this as it was a common thing that us white guys liked to do this. I am not a racist by any means I am just pointing this out for illustrative purposes. I also have found a difference of willingness for women to be more willing to do things like oral or anal based upon their cultural background. 

a digression from the size question.


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

I can't be bothered to the appropriate google searches for the exact stats but I do think it is partially related to age. Over the last few decades oral sex has gone from being something once considered by many as a perversion to widely accepted. Younger people are more likely to do it than older people.

I personally am fully onside and it now it just seems like a natural part of sex It's hard to imagine sex without spending at least some time teasing her girl parts. Its part of that feeling of wanting to "devour" your girl.


----------



## dld5537 (Mar 18, 2012)

Goldmember357 said:


> All guys need to get on and love Oral!
> 
> That will help them
> 
> ...


i am on the smaller than average size so i always try to spend as much time as i can giving oral. i love it and they usually do to. it seems to make up for my 5 and a half inches most of the time!


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

It matters until you start having anal sex....then, small is beautiful.


----------



## WeDoExist (Mar 6, 2012)

I can't even go "all-in" w/ my wife... kinda disappointing...


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

River1977 said:


> You can't believe what they say. It seems to me on boards like this one, men, under the shield and protection of anonymity, men talk about giving women oral, and they admit to liking it and even loving it, as in your case. But in real life, not nearly as many admit it to their friends or among other men.


Huh? I don't know who you're talking about. I've got no problem letting other guys know I love it. Most of my buddies don't either.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Mr B said:


> It matters until you start having anal sex....then, small is beautiful.


Yep. That and sore jaw complaints are the downside of being thick.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

OK, time for a bigger guy to chime in. I am now 8.5" in length by 6" in girth at the base with an even taper to 4.75" at the head, uncut. Yes, taper matters too! I was not origionlly blessed with this size but achieved it through years of religiously practiced natural penis enlargement. There's a whole sub-culture of men who practice PE. Just being honest here And no I am not hung up on size nor do I go around bragging to get respect or get laid.

I have been with girls of all different sizes and shaped from petite midget to tall BBW. I can tell you that some of those women were better able to handle my size as is, most needed a great deal of foreplay, and one just couldn't handle intercourse at all. From my experience sex is possible with just about any size if you are willing to slowly get her ready and with enough lube, but slow and steady does it. Generally I do not date very short girls for this reason.

Being a bigger guy I run the risk of causing women discomfort during intercourse so a great deal of importance goes into foreplay and technique. With almost every girl I first sleep with I give a massage and lots of cunnilingus and fingering until she's wet and relaxed enough for sex. Sex has to be very slow at first and takes the tiniest strokes to avoid surpising her with pain. I try to just hit her g-spot a few inches in and angled up, unless she asks for me to go deeper. Sometimes my wife would exerience pain if I went too deep and hit her cervix, so I would either angle her pelvis back with a pillow or bend her way over downward doggy style until she came and then more positions were possible.

I will admit I was a lousy lover with the first few women I was with until I learned to listen to her breathing and adjust accordinly. You have to kiss, and lick, and suck to keep sex interesting and not just mechanical. Know when she wants you to speed up or slow down by what her body is saying. Look at her eyes and see if she looks blissed out or uncomfortable. It never hurts to ask what she likes or what she wants either. If need be just have her take charge or stop and hold her for a while.

I have successfully had anal sex with my wife without hurting her a couple times. It takes a long time to ease her into it and toys with clitoral play the entire time. Even then you may only be able to go in an inch or two and super slowly. It's almost not even worth all the effort but quite an experince. Again it's all about the angle towards her g-spot and stimulating other areas of her body. It's also quite possible to give her an anal orgasm if she's turned on enough.

Great sex happens first in your mind and then in your hips. It all about the emotional expriece you share and not just the climax.


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

I'd rather have a guy with a small ding-dong who knows how to use it than one with a big monster who is bad in bed.

Had a ONS once with a gorgeous, endowed guy. He was terrible. I don't think there was enough room for me and his ego in the same bed.

So if there's any man out there obsessing about the size of his Mr. Happy, I don't think it's worth the worry. Concentrate on being an excellent lover and all is well.

Just my ever-so-humble two cents.

Big and small, we love 'em all. 

It's not the size of the wiener but how well it fits the bun.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Does size matter? Not on the chick.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

> You'll get the truth when they fall out of love


Yep. And, if she doesn't like you, you will get "fish stories" about "the one that got away" and how you don't "measure up".

My first wife just pined for her ex. This guy may have been endowed between his legs, but he sure wasn't anything to write home about when it came to being a husband and a father.

Truth is, she didn't love me, not even from the beginning. She married me to get a husband to support her financially and a father for her quadriplegic kid because I was the only one who was MAN ENOUGH to take that on.

Yet, the sorry son-of-a->> who left the kid orphaned and her to take care of him alone kept her admiration and her desire.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

It's not the size of the guy that matters it's the size and length of the woman's vaginal canal. Now you would think the bigger the size of the woman the more **** she could take. But Google porn with some of the biggest ****s in the business like Lexington Steel or Mandingo and even those big booty black girls will usually always have a hand on the guy's stomach pushing him back during sex and have a less than delighted look on their faces. These guys are lucky to be able to get halfway inside most women.

Then you have these tiny little Porno babes like Kat and Little Lupe who is all of 4 foot 8 and 90 pounds and they ride the 10 inchers with wild abandon. Go figure.


----------



## AusTexan (Jul 6, 2014)

I just looked down at my penis tag and it says "one size fits all" I guess that is good?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

whats good is bumping a 3+ year old thread


----------

